# Shelter Euthanization Law in Miami



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

As many of you may know, Miami-Dade County has one of the highest rates of dogs in shelters being euthanized because of "lack of space". An average of 60-70 dogs are euthanized PER DAY which amounts to close to 20,000 per year and 100,000 for the past 5 years! I volunteered at Miami Dade Animal Services for about 9-10 months and can't even begin to explain the disaster it is! I volunteered strictly for the dogs.

In this year's ballot there is a proposition for a law (#240) which will ban the euthanization of dogs in all Miami-Dade County shelters and will provide free spay/neuter services to all residents. This is a really important law to help save innocent fluffs. 

Willy Chirino's (a famous singer of Cuban descent in Miami) wife Lissette Alvarez (who is also a singer) has always been involved in spreading the voice on rescuing fluffs and she even has her own rescue organization called Fur Angels Rescue. Given that the majority of the population in Miami is of Hispanic descent, Lissette Alvarez took the opportunity to write a song and make a video to help Hispanics in Miami understand the importance of law #240. I really applaud her efforts :thumbsup: and even if most of you might not understand it because it is in Spanish, I thought I would post the video anyways because the images are really touching.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wish I lived in Florida to vote on it. Hope that it gets passed. Just horrifying how many deaths.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish they could pass something like that nationwide. The biggest problem is so many people get kittens and puppies from people that never had them spayed or neutered and when it comes time to have it done they can't afford it and put it off. Then before they get it done next thing they know they have a pregnant animal and then they give the puppies/kittens away. I can't tell you how many times we've been to garage sales where people had puppies or kittens they gave away for free to anyone that would take one.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

My mother gave me the most wonderful news today!!!! This law passed by 68% in Florida!!!! :w00t::chili::chili: I couldn't believe it at first!

No more innocent dogs and cats will be euthanized in Miami's shelters. I thought it was not going to pass because the inhabitants of Miami Dade county will be taxed to make this happen but it seems a lot of people have a heart after all and don't mind being taxed a couple of extra bucks to help save innocent lives.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

That's great news Bibu! Yay!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

:aktion033::chili: That is such great news!! I wish it would be law all over the world! As sweet and fun as I think it would be to let one of my babies have their own babies, I wouldn't do it because there are already too many furbabies who need good homes and there's no guarantee that if I did breed any of mine, their babies would always have a good home. I'm sure most people get a puppy or kitten with good intentions, but there are too many who later realize they didn't know what they were getting themselves in to or don't know what to do about certain problems. Our Humane Society sometimes has free spay/neuter for different zip codes and I wish they would do that all over for those who can't afford it or didn't think of all the costs prior to getting a pet.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Powerful. Moving. Wonderful. I am fluent in Castilian Spanish so was able to understand every word. The song was beautiful as were the lyrics. Thank you for posting and so glad the prop passed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news. :chili::chili: Now if every city would follow


----------

